# [SOLVED] installer is freezing (stop responding)



## BennyZars (Apr 21, 2009)

now i notice that im having problem on installation.


when i try to install games through game installer. (game installer that you download from the net ex. Atlantica online).

when i click the installer it stop responding. and when i close that by task manager it freezes. i need to restart my computer.

i thought that particular game installer has a problem but when i tried some game installer that i already had in my pc it still freezes, stop responding.


i tried to install some small size application and i notice that it stop responding for a sec. and then it activates. its like my computer is having a hard time to run the installation.

please help me to fixed this problem.


some infos:
1.) i turn off the kaspersky but thel installation still freezes.
2.) do you think some microsoft updates make it like that?. because i started to turn on the automatic updates.
3.) i scan my computer with malwarebytes and nothing detected. i also perform a quick scan with kaspersky the same outcome also.
4.) i frequently use ctf cleaner

edited:

i google search and one information said that i should check the device manager if there is a yellow mark
ilook at the device manager and there is yellow question mark in "other devices -> sm bus controller". but i dont know if it has something to do with this problem..


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: installer is freezing (stop responding)*

Go back into Device Manager and double click that device with the yellow question mark and post a screenshot. You most likely need to update some drivers.

[to take a screenshot; press Print Screen and paste it into MS Paint and upload it to this forum]


----------



## BennyZars (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: installer is freezing (stop responding)*

to 5Niper wolf:

thanks bro for your reply. ^_^
i somehow manage to install the game installer when i transfer the installer in different hard disk (same pc). 

about the issue in my sm bus controller. i dont have the cd where i can get and install the needed parts. i tried to get it online but i dont know what chipset that i had. i dont know if it is intel etc.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: installer is freezing (stop responding)*

To find out what chipset you have, download CPU-Z and that will tell you. 

So, you managed to install the game on a different partition or a different hard drive.


----------



## BennyZars (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: installer is freezing (stop responding)*

thanks 5niper wood for the download.

yes i managed to install it. ^_^

the chipset is: 

ATI Xpress 200 (RS480) REV. 10


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Alright cool, enjoy your gaming!


----------

